# World War II WAVES



## SeaBreeze (May 30, 2016)

More here. 



> As the US Navy ramped up for World War 2, its leadership began the unprecedented task of recruiting 27,000 female sailors called WAVES, an acronym for *Women Accepted for Volunteer Emergency Service*.
> 
> Previously, it was only during the first world war that the Navy accepted females into its ranks, and mainly for clerical roles and as nurses, not as officers. After a twenty-three-year absence, women returned to general Navy service in early August 1942, when Mildred McAfee was sworn in as a Naval Reserve Lieutenant Commander, the first female commissioned officer in US Navy history, and the first Director of the WAVES.


----------



## oldman (May 31, 2016)

When I woke up from my surgery in Okinawa after having my left shoulder repaired caused by a sniper's bullet that almost blew my left shoulder off, the first person that I saw was a Naval nurse. That was my first experience with being put to sleep and it was very comforting to see her. I knew then that I was going to survive. Waking up was my biggest fear at the time.


----------



## Falcon (May 31, 2016)

My sister was a WAVE during WWII.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 10, 2016)

My Mom was in the WAC's (Women's Army Corps) during WWII.  She was in North Africa, Italy, and France. I'm very proud of her and miss her very much.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 10, 2016)

My mom was a WAVE, she met my dad in Hawaii (he was also in the Navy) and that's where they got married.   We took her with us on a trip to Hawaii prior to her passing. She loved being able to see it all again.


----------

